

Book in progress: "CoffeeScript: Accelerated JavaScript Development" - evjan
http://pragprog.com/titles/tbcoffee/coffeescript

======
TrevorBurnham
Sorry I didn't catch this post at the time... the same submission got some
traction when it was reposted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2498438>

